# top shows?



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all, i see this forum as one of the most experienced cat forums ive seen, and so im calling on all you cat lovers to let me know which are the best shows over the year for cats. 

we aim to get out there and save the lives of cats in 2011, and meet as many cat lovers as we can. which shows would you consider the best?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

well I don't even live in the UK but the Surpeme is massive. It's once a year, and this year's is in 3 weeks time... 3 weeks tomorrow I think (Sat 20th Nov) in the NEC in Birmingham. 

You'll probably be too late to enter a trade stand now for this year (I take it these things are booked well in advance, though I have no idea???) but you're in tons of time for next year's Supreme.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

list of shows
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

all breed shows prob have the most visitors.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks bia.

tje im going to the supreme with my team, not to display or promote but to enjoy the show as a reward for the work they have done over the year. you are right we are too late to get a stand now but will be booking for next year. we are hoping to have a stand at a the TICA show in taunton 27-28th nov. i believe the katzecure manufacturer will be at supreme so anyone wanting a look can see it up close. 

now too book our year ahead


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

The National Cat Club Show is a big show, being one of the oldest cat clubs in the UK. Their 114th Championship Show is on 11th December in Bracknell, Berkshire.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

The Coventry & Leicester Cat Club Show on 26/02/2010 at Stafford Showground ,its an all breed show


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

poshmog said:


> The Coventry & Leicester Cat Club Show on 26/02/2010 at Stafford Showground ,its an all breed show


Should this be 2011


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you do have the county shows but the supreme will now be the biggest. i used to go to the national when it was held in london but i dont think it is as big now


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks all the replies everyone. keep them coming, we aim to do 12 shows next year so i need to find 12 good ones.


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Hi There,

We have you booked in and I think Carolyn has been trying to get hold of you to find out your requirements 

We have an end of season show in April, venue TBC very soon and we are already filling up.

I'm sure we will meet up soon (only 3 weeks away now).


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Jen
i believe ross has it all in hand and we are fully booked. taking a punt on your new show but looking forward to it. for anyone in the south west who may be interested, we will be at the taunton westicat show
Dan


----------

